# NGD - Daemoness Cimmerian 'Singularity' 7



## ShreddyESP (Dec 12, 2012)

After waiting for almost 18 months, i finally got this beauty in my hands.

After playing it for a few days, i think i'm sold on Dylan's neck-profile design. I love the way it plays, and the way it sounds through my rig. The craftsmanship is impeccable. Dylan is truly an artist. The stain on the quilt looks a million times better in person. The inlay is gorgeous. This is EXACTLY what i wanted and i couldn't have been happier. Also, this is my first guitar with the Hipshot bridge, i've always had floating tremolos, but i never really used them. I liked the way floating tremolo designs affected my right-hand muting technique, and the Hipshot feels the same, so it's another WIN for me. The Black Hawks are a beautiful set. Again, exactly what i wanted where tone is concerned. Not too focused on a single range of tones, but packs a mean punch in the metal-department as well.

Dream Guitar 1 - Acquired!

Cheers!


----------



## Winspear (Dec 12, 2012)

Stunning - my favourite Daemoness by far! I hope to order one next year!


----------



## WiseSplinter (Dec 12, 2012)

^^

um .... holy shit

HNGD! ... and , HOLY SHIT!


----------



## fabeau (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh God, I want one now. Actually, I want two.

HNGD!


----------



## Adrian-XI (Dec 12, 2012)

Woah, monster pics. I was actually just looking at your guitar on the Daemoness Facebook page haha!

Awesome everything, HNGD!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 12, 2012)

woah congrats! do you have any bigger photos though?


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 12, 2012)

AWESOME!


----------



## Aris_T (Dec 12, 2012)

Daemoness never cease to amaze me! HNGD and enjoy!


----------



## Quitty (Dec 12, 2012)

...And when you look at your guitar, 
your guitar also looks onto you.

Damn, Dylan is one talented dude... That's impossibly amazing.

I want a video.


----------



## toiletstand (Dec 12, 2012)

congrats man!


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 12, 2012)

Looking good. Happy NGD!


----------



## Minoin (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, the whole forum was waiting for this one to be finished. Building pictures were already amazing, the finished product is very impressive! Dylan is definitely a perfectionist.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry for the extremely large pictures! I just dumped all the pics onto my band's website without resizing them. Hopefully nobody sends me an internet bill!


----------



## skisgaar (Dec 12, 2012)

The idea behind that inlay is fucking awesome! I love how it makes you feel like you're being enveloped by it 

Stunning guitar mane!


----------



## oracles (Dec 12, 2012)

This is by far one of my favourite Daemoness's to date, absolutely beautiful! HNGD mate


----------



## RuffeDK (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh. Dear. God.

That is an amazing looking instrument. HNGD!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2012)

Love everything about it! Dylan's finish work is gorgeous, love his blue burst finishes!  Also digging the hell out of that top!


----------



## Skin Coffin (Dec 12, 2012)

I need to stop clicking on Daemoness NGD threads


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 12, 2012)

Incredible dude!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Dec 12, 2012)

OMG! That's awesome! Dylan is God.


----------



## TGN (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Lagtastic (Dec 12, 2012)

Been following this one for awhile. Such an amazing top.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm gunna be blunt - that is fucking BEAUTIFUL! HNGD, you better play that thing into oblivion!


----------



## s4tch (Dec 12, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 12, 2012)

Total Hottie 

18 months? I though... nevermind 

I'm seeing 3 cat faces.
1. Between the pick ups, with wiskers!
2. Cats nose is the p/u selector [see pic 1 & 2]
3. Real cat in background lol

Wouldn't trade it for the "Water Drop" Daemones, but yeah, this is smoking hot.


----------



## petervindel (Dec 12, 2012)

This is pure perfection! 
I have got a quote for a guitar from them, and I am struggling not to place the order even though I can't afford it!


----------



## Andrew11 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sweet guitar man!!!

Love that top

Happy NGD


----------



## ramses (Dec 12, 2012)

Dude, your guitar has eyes, and she is staring at me!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 12, 2012)

sweet zombie jesus thats nice


----------



## Rook (Dec 12, 2012)

There should be a warning for anyone with slower than a 12mbps broadband connection, I think I just wiped out my entire street for a moment there haha

Congrats, stunning.


----------



## kruneh (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, just wow!
Another amazingly nice Daemoness, congrats!


----------



## Drowner (Dec 12, 2012)

The match on that top is ridiculous.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 12, 2012)

So awesome is shut my browser down about 3 times!! Unreal guitar, been checking this one out on Facebook. Dylan is making the coolest rock guitars on the planet imho!!!


----------



## TFridgen (Dec 12, 2012)

Unbelievable!!!!!!!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 12, 2012)

Speechless.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been following this build on dylan's Fb page and...
I don't say this lighty, I've seen my share of very high end guitars, but..

This has to be one of the most stuning looking guitars to ever see the light of day.

Congratulations are in order!

Excuse me while I burn all my guitars...


I really wanna know how it plays and overall building quality and you're the right guy to ask as a fellow Esp fan.

Who does it compare to a Esp?

Cheers!


----------



## s4tch (Dec 12, 2012)

Rook said:


> There should be a warning for anyone with slower than a 12mbps broadband connection, I think I just wiped out my entire street for a moment there haha
> 
> Congrats, stunning.



This.  Those images weight almost 100 tonnes MBs.


----------



## Shiki (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow this top is really beautiful !!


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Dec 12, 2012)

*_____________________*

The top would freak me out, the way the two eyes between the pickups stare. Or I' could found a sect, worshipping the guitar?
.
.
.
I totally could!


really the most beautiful guitar this month, for sure!


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 12, 2012)

Probably one of the only times when a 56K joke was necessary in the title


----------



## ikarus (Dec 12, 2012)

awesome! HNGD!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 12, 2012)

That is quite beautiful


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 12, 2012)

That's an amazing axe! No doubt!

What kind of nut is that by the way? I've seen them before but I always forget the name.

Wait. . . . Is it Earvana? That name rings a bell in my head.

I'd search but you murdered my browser


----------



## rifftrauma (Dec 12, 2012)

By far the coolest Daemoness I've seen to date. I've gotta ask, who thought of the inlay design? I've got about 8 months before Dylan's supposed to build mine and I'm scrounging for ideas, love the way everything turned out. HNGD!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks amazing, everything came together perfectly on that one


----------



## mortbopet (Dec 13, 2012)

Daemoness never cease to astonish me... Amazing, happy NGD!


----------



## j_opiate (Dec 13, 2012)

... ... just stunning!!!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Dec 13, 2012)

rifftrauma said:


> By far the coolest Daemoness I've seen to date. I've gotta ask, who thought of the inlay design? I've got about 8 months before Dylan's supposed to build mine and I'm scrounging for ideas, love the way everything turned out. HNGD!



Dylan came up with the design after i showed him a couple of black-hole representations. Honestly, i think that's the best way to go, unless you're VERY particular on what you want done. I didn't really have a fixed design in mind. 


Thanks for the kind words, gents. And my apologies, once again, for the large pictures


----------



## Metaloaf (Dec 13, 2012)

Too much, too much... that finish on that top is just killing me. I will be using this as a reference for my custom as this is exactly what I've had in mind for a burst. I'm gonna have to get in line for a Daemoness, the wait is sooo worth it!...

... by the way, how long is the wait at the moment? does anybody know?


----------



## MetalThrasher (Dec 13, 2012)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD! Sorry for the caps but this is awesome! HNGD! How are the black hawks treating you?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 14, 2012)

It's from another world. MY kind of theme. HNGD it's amazing!


----------



## GXPO (Dec 14, 2012)

Aweshome.. HNGD!


----------



## littledoc (Dec 14, 2012)

I wish all superstrat guitars had that kind of wide, deep cutaway. I hate it when the body of the guitar gets in the way of the frets. The only production guitars with that kind of design that I know of are the Ibanez RGD Prestige and the Dean Rusty Cooley guitars... but they don't look anywhere near this good.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 14, 2012)

trasherfromhell said:


> Too much, too much... that finish on that top is just killing me. I will be using this as a reference for my custom as this is exactly what I've had in mind for a burst. I'm gonna have to get in line for a Daemoness, the wait is sooo worth it!...
> 
> ... by the way, how long is the wait at the moment? does anybody know?


 
I ordered one in November and Dylan told me approx 16-19 months.


----------



## Toxic Dover (Dec 14, 2012)

HNGD man, that thing is stunning! You should post some soundclips and/or videos...


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow.
That's amazing!


----------



## rekab (Dec 14, 2012)

I love this more than I can explain...


----------



## HRC51 (Dec 15, 2012)

Amazing. That top looks like a Van Gogh!


----------



## The Finger (Dec 15, 2012)

This is the first time my jaw has physically dropped due to the appearances of a guitar. Jealous!

(Btw, happy first post, me!)


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Dec 16, 2012)

Daemoness strikes again.... at my gas


----------



## fortisursus (Dec 17, 2012)

That top is amazing


----------



## Panacea224 (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn that is beautiful. If it plays as good as it looks I must have a daemoness. Perhaps some day...


----------



## MED (Dec 18, 2012)

That Top!


----------



## LivingTimmy (Dec 18, 2012)

Holy shit balls!!!! That looks amazing!! HNGD!


----------



## Crespo (Dec 18, 2012)

One day I'll be worthy of having a guitar like this. Gratters


----------



## reidartuv (Dec 18, 2012)

That guitar looks awesome! HNGD!


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Dec 18, 2012)

That is a really nice table.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 18, 2012)

Damn


----------



## NoMod (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Big fan of Dylan's work...one day I will get my shit together and place an order with him...grats, you have an awesome looking axe there, HNGD!!!


----------



## quoenusz (Dec 20, 2012)

HNGD!! Seriously... you are so lucky! Awesome guitar.


----------



## a curry (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot, because of this thread i have placed a custom quote form! I'm sorry wallet....


----------



## ShreddyESP (Dec 24, 2012)

a curry said:


> Thanks a lot, because of this thread i have placed a custom quote form! I'm sorry wallet....



I'm glad to have been of assistance


----------



## patrickWLV (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy belated NGD, incredibly sick!


----------



## jcyrrep (Dec 27, 2012)

HNGD! That thing is sick!


----------



## absolutorigin (Dec 27, 2012)

Love this guitar. The finish and top are sick!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jan 15, 2013)

I just thought i'd update this thread with some Limit Zero riffs that i was playing on the Daemoness. I've been meaning to shoot a video with this guitar for a while, but i've been super busy, anyway, here it is:


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Jan 16, 2013)

So gorgeous! I've been emailing Dylan over the last few days. Strongly tempted to order myself a custom seven. I think I may be his first lefty!


----------



## DoomJazz (Jan 16, 2013)

Christ he's by far my favorite luthier... That man... Just... Sweet hayzus...


----------



## elq (Jan 16, 2013)

MikeDojcsak said:


> So gorgeous! I've been emailing Dylan over the last few days. Strongly tempted to order myself a custom seven. I think I may be his first lefty!



You won't be his first -







Nor his second


----------



## Gregadethhh (Jan 16, 2013)

Jesus fucking christ that thing looks immaculate! So so jealous! HNGD man! GASing so so hard for a Daemoness right now


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jan 16, 2013)

Ordering the Daemoness is one of the smartest things i've done in my life, . I'm REALLY tempted to put in a deposit for another, but the wait time is ridiculously long.


----------



## decoy205 (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats man just saw this. 18mons. Is not THAT long. I know dudes who have waited 5 years for a custom build. If the builder is sought after be prepared to wait. Just comes with the territory. 

I would say this was DEFINITELY worth the wait. Dylan's work has it all. 

Rock the FvCk out of that thing.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 17, 2013)

Killer clip dude


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Jan 18, 2013)

That top is absolutely mind blowing.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jan 18, 2013)

decoy205 said:


> Congrats man just saw this. 18mons. Is not THAT long. I know dudes who have waited 5 years for a custom build. If the builder is sought after be prepared to wait. Just comes with the territory.
> 
> I would say this was DEFINITELY worth the wait. Dylan's work has it all.
> 
> Rock the FvCk out of that thing.



Definitely, i'm not saying it's not worth the wait, it's just that i'm not sure where i'll be 2 years from now, which is the only thing holding me back from a second build! 





MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Killer clip dude



Cheers man, thanks for checking it out! 



TheDepthsWillRise said:


> That top is absolutely mind blowing.



Indeed it is, when i'm not playing it, i end up staring at it for hours!


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats brother.


----------



## MivGabriel (Jan 19, 2013)

Dude, that axe looks amazing. Your playing is also great, I watched some of your older playthrough videos and we're eskimo brothers (of a sort).

I also have a 1527m Ibby, white with Bareknuckles, although I have the burnt chrome finish on my Nailbombs. How does it compare to the Cimmerian in your opinion?


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jan 20, 2013)

MivGabriel said:


> Dude, that axe looks amazing. Your playing is also great, I watched some of your older playthrough videos and we're eskimo brothers (of a sort).
> 
> I also have a 1527m Ibby, white with Bareknuckles, although I have the burnt chrome finish on my Nailbombs. How does it compare to the Cimmerian in your opinion?



Eskimo brothers? 

Yeah man, the Ibby is great. Sadly, after i got the Daemoness, i had to part with it. It was one of the best guitars i'd ever played. The Cimmerian is a different kind of beast. The sound is quite different, because of the mahogany body vs the basswood. I'm still re-dialing all my tones to suit the Cimmerian. I always thought that the Ibanez Prestige craftsmanship was "as good as it gets", but yeah, after getting the Daemoness, i realised that you can go a little further than that. I'd still buy another 1527M in the future, without hesitating one bit. It would make a fantastic companion for the Daemoness. I know you wanted a more technical comparison but that's all i got right now, cause i'm missing the Ibanez a bit


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2013)

Bhandar


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Jan 20, 2013)

elq said:


> You won't be his first -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, that rules!

How many guitars has he built roughly to date?


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 20, 2013)

Builder I would most like to order from - Daemoness

Not a chance in hell I would ever wait 18 months for a custom build from ANY builder. 

Yeah yeah, I know...


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 20, 2013)

18 months is a long time for me. One day though... I need to own a Daemoness.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 20, 2013)

Everything about it P:


----------



## AD_Millennium (Jan 20, 2013)

this thing is a work of art! :O
I'm too scared to even inquire on how much one of their custom 7s would cost


----------



## adnecs (Jan 21, 2013)

AD_Millennium said:


> this thing is a work of art! :O
> I'm too scared to even inquire on how much one of their custom 7s would cost



I am also interested in this... (my girl should be scared, though ) What is the ballpark?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 21, 2013)

AD_Millennium said:


> this thing is a work of art! :O
> I'm too scared to even inquire on how much one of their custom 7s would cost


 


adnecs said:


> I am also interested in this... (my girl should be scared, though ) What is the ballpark?


 
You're probably looking at around £2000-£2100 (British Pounds) as a basic price for a build, this cost can rise though depending on spec and inlay etc.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 21, 2013)

The perfect storm of awesomeness! A stunner, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## JLocrian (Jan 23, 2013)

That top is incredible!


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Jan 23, 2013)

First off - WOW those were some big fuck-off pictures that my poor browser struggled to load, but given how beautiful your new guitar is, thank you for the awesome quality on the pics! And I hope nobody thinks of quoting the OP..... 

Second - I'm coming to India and I'm taking that guitar, that awesome table, and that cool cat. Because as it stands right now, I do not have that guitar, or an awesome table, or a cool cat. This needs to be rectified.

Third - probably the best NGD I've seen in this forum so far, talk about setting the bar high! Congrats dude  I'm happy for you and extremely jealous at the same time.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jan 24, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Bhandar








?



HaloHat said:


> Builder I would most like to order from - Daemoness
> 
> Not a chance in hell I would ever wait 18 months for a custom build from ANY builder.
> 
> Yeah yeah, I know...



Yeah man, you have no idea how tempted i am to put in a deposit for another! 



AD_Millennium said:


> this thing is a work of art! :O
> I'm too scared to even inquire on how much one of their custom 7s would cost





adnecs said:


> I am also interested in this... (my girl should be scared, though ) What is the ballpark?



I'm going to quote Dylan on this, from his facebook post today.


> Most of the 7's come in between £1900 and £2300..





Splinterhead said:


> The perfect storm of awesomeness! A stunner, congrats and enjoy!



Thanks man! 



JLocrian said:


> That top is incredible!







GatherTheArsenal said:


> First off - WOW those were some big fuck-off pictures that my poor browser struggled to load, but given how beautiful your new guitar is, thank you for the awesome quality on the pics! And I hope nobody thinks of quoting the OP.....
> 
> Second - I'm coming to India and I'm taking that guitar, that awesome table, and that cool cat. Because as it stands right now, I do not have that guitar, or an awesome table, or a cool cat. This needs to be rectified.
> 
> Third - probably the best NGD I've seen in this forum so far, talk about setting the bar high! Congrats dude  I'm happy for you and extremely jealous at the same time.



Haha, i'm sorry for the large pictures!

You're free to come over, but you're not going to steal my baby 
You can have the table, but the cats and the guitar stay, haha! 

Thanks man, glad you liked the pictures!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes i called you a monkey haha


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jan 24, 2013)

To be honest, i don't speak Hindi, hahahaha. I only learnt a couple of abuses from my friends.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 24, 2013)

How can you not know hindi if you live on india?


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jan 24, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> How can you not know hindi if you live on india?



Hindi isn't really our national language, contrary to what everyone believes. I live in Bangalore, which is South India. Each of our states have different regional languages. Hindi is basically a regional language which was local to a few states up north, but for some strange reason caught on to being our unofficial "national language". Similarly, Bangalore is in Karnataka, whose local language is Kannada, which is what i speak (not too great, but i can get around, haha).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh you're a southie, makes sense then. All my relatives are in the north/middlish so im used to hindi/punjabi


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jan 24, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Oh you're a southie, makes sense then. All my relatives are in the north/middlish so im used to hindi/punjabi



I had no idea you were part Indian (i'm guessing?). Yeah up north, Hindi is a minimum requirement.


----------



## Xifter (Feb 3, 2013)

Not resurrecting, but wanted to tell you welcome to the Daemoness clan my friend! Beautiful instruments come from those british hands of his. Truly stunning.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 4, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Oh you're a southie, makes sense then. All my relatives are in the north/middlish so im used to hindi/punjabi



north-south-east-west, punjab is the best


----------



## Fiction (Feb 4, 2013)

ShreddyESP said:


> I had no idea you were part Indian (i'm guessing?). Yeah up north, Hindi is a minimum requirement.



Half Indian, half troll and half beard. Or something like that.

Beautiful guitar too!


----------



## Phreeck (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh man, that is gorgeous!


----------

